

Gone Skiing - A strategy to develop a more independent business - Maxious
https://medium.com/on-startups/952a39d3b0c4

======
tribeofone
Mine is coming up in 2014 :) Can't wait! This is a great piece about doing
something like this:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/stefan_sagmeister_the_power_of_time...](http://www.ted.com/talks/stefan_sagmeister_the_power_of_time_off.html)

